# NEW Shimano EP8 Failure - Anyone else out there with a warranty?



## howiey91 (May 23, 2020)

Seeing if anyone else out there has had problems with their EP8. Purchased an SC Bullit in march and I now have 520 miles on it. Yesterday I drove down south to explore some new trail in Utah. 20ft into my ride and the motor cut out. You can hear the motor spinning and attempting to assist, but no power is delivered. My first thoughts are that the disengagement part of the motor that allows it to pedal freely after 20 has already broken. 

If you've already had a problem/warranty, how long did it take for you to get a replacement? I know the Shimano rep and he said September is the next shipment on those... o how I hope it's not that long.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn, sorry to hear this especially since I own the same bike! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a Commencal that I thought was giving me some troubles when I first got it, and they took care of me extremely promptly. Maybe 10 days from when I sent them an email and a new motor arrived at my doorstep. 

I believe my issue was a “false alarm” and just some thick grease getting on the freehub mechanism inside the motor causing my cranks to spin but the chainring remain stationary. (Same thing can happen on a dt Swiss ratchet hub). Ended up fixing itself.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

You are not alone. I read a similar story around christmas on an other forum.
The bike was about 2 weeks old.
Little weight and a free bonus, little reliability.
Not for me.
Good luck.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I had this happen on my Orbea Rise but with different circumstances. I swapped wheels but didn't realize I had to swap the magnet from the rotor bolts that was connected to the speed sensor in the software. Thus, I could ride a few feet with power then the motor would cut off. I was sure it was a motor issue till I realized I needed to put the speed sensor on the new wheel. oooof!


----------



## phof (Jul 15, 2019)

My Bullit died after 80 miles - same symptoms you describe. Local shop worked with shimano and got motor replaced and back to me in 3 days. I think Shimano is taking these issues very seriously.


----------



## howiey91 (May 23, 2020)

phof said:


> My Bullit died after 80 miles - same symptoms you describe. Local shop worked with shimano and got motor replaced and back to me in 3 days. I think Shimano is taking these issues very seriously.


Wow... 3 days.. just got word today that I won't be getting a new motor until Late August... They deemed it a warranty and the motor has failed. Now I have $10k garage ornament that I can't ride for 3 months.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

howiey91 said:


> Wow... 3 days.. just got word today that I won't be getting a new motor until Late August... They deemed it a warranty and the motor has failed. Now I have $10k garage ornament that I can't ride for 3 months.


Keep bugging them. Maybe request them pull a motor off a demo bike, or an out of commission bike they have lying in the back. (I had this done for me when I stripped a crank on my ebike and there wasn't any in stock). Because not being able to ride until August due to no fault of your own is absurd.


----------



## howiey91 (May 23, 2020)

Update. Shimano said August was the best. Bikers Edge in Kaysville Utah hooked it up and took a motor off their demo heckler mx and put it on mine. Their heckler had complete battery failure, the ship date for a new one is close to the motor ship date. Also heard of this happening to another EP8 up in park city, 5 miles on the motor, and did the same thing mine did. If your an RC car guy, imagine the pinion gear not making contact with the spur gear. The sound is the same, the motor works but you just hear it spinning. Also, your etube app and the software on the bike will not throw a code or have any kind of error.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

howiey91 said:


> Update. Shimano said August was the best. Bikers Edge in Kaysville Utah hooked it up and took a motor off their demo heckler mx and put it on mine. Their heckler had complete battery failure, the ship date for a new one is close to the motor ship date. Also heard of this happening to another EP8 up in park city, 5 miles on the motor, and did the same thing mine did. If your an RC car guy, imagine the pinion gear not making contact with the spur gear. The sound is the same, the motor works but you just hear it spinning. Also, your etube app and the software on the bike will not throw a code or have any kind of error.


I do not have a car. Just imagine if i had bought a Shitmano Ebike. 
I could be run over by a truck or bus because THEY JUST DO NOT CARE. Year after year the same old
failures because they focus on marketing using magic words like *NEW*
Reliable is much better than new.
They will send a new motor.
Hippi di, hippi da, hippi doo ! ! !


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

33red said:


> I do not have a car. Just imagine if i had bought a Shitmano Ebike.
> I could be run over by a truck or bus because THEY JUST DO NOT CARE. Year after year the same old
> failures because they focus on marketing using magic words like *NEW*
> Reliable is much better than new.
> ...


User name should be drama queen


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

The current spares situation is shocking, l've been waiting six weeks for a battery lock for my E8000 equipped Kona and have been told "June" is the earliest l can expect to see it.

Fortunately as above, my LBS took one off a spare bike that "had a motor and frame issue"

The Shimano battery lock is a poor design, it's too complicated and very easy to break completely if you turn the allen key the wrong way when trying to get the battery out.

Here's mine after a muddy ride, the battery was very difficult to get out due to mud build up.
l am going to seal the battery cover with silicone, which means l won't be able to easily remove it.
But the only time l remove the battery anyway, is to dry it out and clean out the mud after a ride


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

lotusdriver said:


> The current spares situation is shocking, l've been waiting six weeks for a battery lock for my E8000 equipped Kona and have been told "June" is the earliest l can expect to see it.
> 
> Fortunately as above, my LBS took one off as spare bike that had a motor and frame issue.
> 
> ...


I broke mine when I first got my bike. Luckily shimano sent me a new one and I do actually like the design. So quick and easy to pull out.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

The actual mechanism works well but is very easy to break, just turn the allen key the wrong way by mistake.....it also gets clogged with mud and doesn't work, then you break it trying to release the battery


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

howiey91 said:


> Wow... 3 days.. just got word today that I won't be getting a new motor until Late August... They deemed it a warranty and the motor has failed. Now I have $10k garage ornament that I can't ride for 3 months.


Ouch 😑


----------



## anortham (Dec 30, 2007)

howiey91 said:


> Seeing if anyone else out there has had problems with their EP8. Purchased an SC Bullit in march and I now have 520 miles on it. Yesterday I drove down south to explore some new trail in Utah. 20ft into my ride and the motor cut out. You can hear the motor spinning and attempting to assist, but no power is delivered. My first thoughts are that the disengagement part of the motor that allows it to pedal freely after 20 has already broken.
> 
> If you've already had a problem/warranty, how long did it take for you to get a replacement? I know the Shimano rep and he said September is the next shipment on those... o how I hope it's not that long.


Bought an SC Bullit on May 15th and had the same motor failure as you on the 21st with only 3 hours on it.


----------



## oh behave (Jun 11, 2021)

howiey91 said:


> Seeing if anyone else out there has had problems with their EP8. Purchased an SC Bullit in march and I now have 520 miles on it. Yesterday I drove down south to explore some new trail in Utah. 20ft into my ride and the motor cut out. You can hear the motor spinning and attempting to assist, but no power is delivered. My first thoughts are that the disengagement part of the motor that allows it to pedal freely after 20 has already broken.
> 
> If you've already had a problem/warranty, how long did it take for you to get a replacement? I know the Shimano rep and he said September is the next shipment on those... o how I hope it's not that long.


I have same issue with my new Merida with the EP8 motor.Motor spinning but no drive.Got stuck out in the bush and to ride back to car without motor assistance.Have Done 1000Kms(600miles).


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I had the same issue with my Yamaha but it was last winter.
I just switched to good winter studded tires and that Yamaha has no issue with going forward.


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't get me started...

Bought a Bullit mid May. 
Done 1km with it in front of my house before the weekend where i should have popped it's cherry and had a speed sensor failure... 
Bullit speed sensors are VERY hard to find atm, so i had to search hard to find and buy one privately as the shop that sold me the bike still hasn't done **** about it....
Two weeks later, i was finally able to debut the Bullit (awesome bike, BTW). 
Did a 17km ride and put the bike to rest in my garage. 
A few hours later, when i went to start it, the f***g Bullit wasn't able to start.... i dropped it at my LBS so they could diagnose wtf was going on, but the bike never, ever, started again. And the diagnose was inconclusive....
It's still at the LBS waiting to be picked up by the Shi(T)mano importer... 

Fortunately i have other (non e) bikes, but i'm really pissed and disappointed at the moment.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

BTTR said:


> Don't get me started...
> 
> Bought a Bullit mid May.
> Done 1km with it in front of my house before the weekend where i should have popped it's cherry and had a speed sensor failure...
> ...


Those bikes are not 99$ kids toys.
I hope nobody buys any bike with a system from them for 2 years minimum.
Having to bring a bike that new to a shop is not normal,
waiting for weeks, days, months, is not normal.
There should be a penalty, 100$ for the trouble of bringning that Ebike
40$ daily for waiting
i hope for you the waiting is short and it will be the last one


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

My Kona ebike with E8000 motor has been fine so far, done around 750 miles on it, including one ride where it was very wet.

Not so good is that fact that l've already wasted one chain, and with the new chain the cassette jumps in one of the gears.

Delivery of cassette is quoted as "November"

At least it's still rideable


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

lotusdriver said:


> My Kona ebike with E8000 motor has been fine so far, done around 750 miles on it, including one ride where it was very wet.
> 
> Not so good is that fact that l've already wasted one chain, and with the new chain the cassette jumps in one of the gears.
> 
> ...


Good luck. This is just a suggestion but maybe looking for a used cassette is a thing i would do.
The new team chain + cassette is a classic. Some people change for more range or other
reasons. I had no issue with one i found, it was like new.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Great idea.
Fortunately l managed to find a new one for sale in the USA and even with shipping/VAT and other charges it's still hardly any more expensive than the U.K. price (when they were available)


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

BTTR said:


> Don't get me started...
> 
> Bought a Bullit mid May.
> Done 1km with it in front of my house before the weekend where i should have popped it's cherry and had a speed sensor failure...
> ...


More then a month as passed since i bought the Bullit and it's still at the LBS waiting for the Shimano importer to pick it up (hopefully to day). 
It just sucks!!!


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

This just happened to me on my Hecker. I'll assume there's nothing an owner can do to fix it, right? Just have to let the LBS contact Shimano/Santa Cruz?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

EchoTony said:


> This just happened to me on my Hecker. I'll assume there's nothing an owner can do to fix it, right? Just have to let the LBS contact Shimano/Santa Cruz?


I have been reading lots about Ebikes for more than 3 years. 
I never spent a penny for a Shimano nor a Specialized because they keep on failing.
That is the only solution that works.
Check, make an informed decision.
Many like me only trust Yamaha and Bosch when looking for reliability.
I never experienced a problem on an Ebike.
Yamaha is a winner it never failed me.
Make a class action, sue those selling shitty products.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, my "shitty" Shimano E8000 has been fine!

My friend has a Cube with the Bosch Gen 4 motor and it's been back to the dealer twice, it broke down three times last time we were out and he had to go through some reset process to get it going again.


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah these never have problems 😏






Clutch stuck? motor skipping and not engaging fully


Hi, I have a Giant Stance E+2 with a Yamaha motor (Syncdrive Sport). I removed the chain to clean the chainring, moved it forwards and backwards, today I went for a ride and the motor is skipping/not fully engaging like the clutch is stuck. Is there any way to fix it without opening the motor...




www.emtbforums.com


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The Shimano bashing in this thread is a joke.


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The Shimano bashing in this thread is a joke.


Buying a more than 9k euros brand new bike and having it fail (twice) in less than 17km of riding, is a joke. A bad joke.


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

EchoTony said:


> This just happened to me on my Hecker. I'll assume there's nothing an owner can do to fix it, right? Just have to let the LBS contact Shimano/Santa Cruz?


What has happened to your Heckler?
The same has to the OP or the same has to my Bullit?


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

BTTR said:


> What has happened to your Heckler?
> The same has to the OP or the same has to my Bullit?


The same as the OP.


----------



## ShredlyMcShredface (May 31, 2017)

RBoardman said:


> I broke mine when I first got my bike. Luckily shimano sent me a new one and I do actually like the design. So quick and easy to pull out.


Yep, mine broke first day, waiting for replacement still. Did you get it warrantied? Contact Shimano directly?


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

ShredlyMcShredface said:


> Yep, mine broke first day, waiting for replacement still. Did you get it warrantied? Contact Shimano directly?


Waiting on my LBS to open (Closed Sunday & Monday). I did report to Santa Cruz through web. Auto-reply was received stating they have received my issue.


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

EchoTony said:


> Waiting on my LBS to open (Closed Sunday & Monday). I did report to Santa Cruz through web. Auto-reply was received stating they have received my issue.


I reported to Santa Cruz too, but haven't heard a thing from them....

I know, in my case, it is a Shimano issue, but still.... i bought a brand new (and pricey) Santa Cruz bike so this should be their concern too.
I'm a long time Santa Cruz owner that has, and have had, several Santa Cruz bikes, so i know they are, usually, very, very good. But i can just imagine if this had happened to a first time Santa Cruz buyer.... no more Santa Cruz for sure. 
It's their name as a brand that is at stake and they should seriously care about it.


----------



## ShredlyMcShredface (May 31, 2017)

EchoTony said:


> Waiting on my LBS to open (Closed Sunday & Monday). I did report to Santa Cruz through web. Auto-reply was received stating they have received my issue.


I had the shop call shimano. In stock for regular order is late July, but shimano does have some in warranty stock, at least when they called. They are sending out now, so should have by next week.


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

That's good news. Bike is sitting in my office with me now. Going to LBS at lunch.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

ShredlyMcShredface said:


> Yep, mine broke first day, waiting for replacement still. Did you get it warrantied? Contact Shimano directly?


I just sent 1 email to Commencal USA and they took care of the warranty procedure with Shimano, and it arrived at my house promptly.


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

RBoardman said:


> I just sent 1 email to Commencal USA and they took care of the warranty procedure with Shimano, and it arrived at my house promptly.


Not my experience with Santa Cruz.... They just punted to Shimano.

I dropped the bike at my local shop... 3 weeks for them to get to it...

I literally bought the Santa Cruz based on their rep for customer service.... That was wrong.


----------



## ShredlyMcShredface (May 31, 2017)

RBoardman said:


> I just sent 1 email to Commencal USA and they took care of the warranty procedure with Shimano, and it arrived at my house promptly.


Cool, same here. I should get it next week. Shimano seems to be on it.


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

I agree 100%... My first SC and I am not impressed thus far (other than the plush ride).


BTTR said:


> I reported to Santa Cruz too, but haven't heard a thing from them....
> 
> I know, in my case, it is a Shimano issue, but still.... i bought a brand new (and pricey) Santa Cruz bike so this should be their concern too.
> I'm a long time Santa Cruz owner that has, and have had, several Santa Cruz bikes, so i know they are, usually, very, very good. But i can just imagine if this had happened to a first time Santa Cruz buyer.... no more Santa Cruz for sure.
> It's their name as a brand that is at stake and they should seriously care about it.





ShredlyMcShredface said:


> I had the shop call shimano. In stock for regular order is late July, but shimano does have some in warranty stock, at least when they called. They are sending out now, so should have by next week.


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

I have followed up with Shimano directly and have to say they are 100% on it. 2 days after contacting them, they are sending the shop a replacement motor. This is even before my LBS has a chance to actually look at the problem. They have spoken to my LBS and are sending it on my explanation and their desire to keep buyers of the EP8 happy. 
I'm not thrilled it broke in the first place, but I have to say Shimano's CS is very good. I'm hopeful I'll have it back w/in the next 10 days. But given the LBS' current repair backlog, that's wishful thinking.


----------



## anortham (Dec 30, 2007)

Bullit died, was swapped a Heckler to replace it instead of waiting months for a new motor. Heckler just died too, same symptoms.


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm pleased to say that Shimano is working to keep people happy. I don't know if they have a defective product, but they did work hard to make me happy. From what I'm reading/seeing, these are about as reliable as the Brose motor. So they are going to fail until they figure out how to make them more robust like Brose had to do.


----------



## BeerdedBiker (Feb 27, 2021)

Same thing just happened to me tonight. Another SC Bullit. Thankfully I wasn’t too deep in the trail system near me and could limp it out. Hopefully my LBS in Santa Cruz can get a replacement quickly.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

This is bad news, my E8000 has been fine but Shimano need to sort the EP8, did they not test it properly in development?


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

BeerdedBiker said:


> Same thing just happened to me tonight. Another SC Bullit. Thankfully I wasn't too deep in the trail system near me and could limp it out. Hopefully my LBS in Santa Cruz can get a replacement quickly.


Call Shimano right away. They will get the replacement to your LBS before they even order it.


----------



## BeerdedBiker (Feb 27, 2021)

EchoTony said:


> Call Shimano right away. They will get the replacement to your LBS before they even order it.


I had tried contacting Shimano directly but it was over the weekend so I decided to drop the bike off at the shop on Sunday. Talked to the LBS yesterday and I should be back on the trails by the weekend. Just hoping this doesn't happen again in a few months.


----------



## The Jaisah (Jan 18, 2020)

My Commencal Meta Power SX Race stopped working last weekend. I've done ~850km on it and it's been great. Didn't use it much over the winter and then did a few rides when spring rolled around and then one day I started it up to go for a ride and got error code E035. It won't start. Took it to the local shop and they have had it for a week and don't know what the problem is. They've been talking to Shimano, did a full system wipe and reinstall and the problem persists. At this point I don't know what they will do. Might have to replace everything peice by peice until it works? I'm glad this it under warranty because I hate to imagine the bill if it wasn't. I think I might sell it when I get it back and just keep riding my trusty Stumpjumper. Anyone heard of error E035?

Another extremely worrying thing happened: when I was lifting it up onto the bike rack to take it to the shop I noticed that the front mounting bolt for the motor was gone and the next one back was loose. I showed the guy at the shop and he was like "**** that shouldn't happen. They should be extremely tight with lock tight on them." That's pretty worrying and I hate to imagine what would've happened if it came off when riding. Makes me wonder about Commencal quality control....


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

That's bad news, l hope you get it sorted quickly, could be the connectors on the motor unit, l've read of a few problems with those.

However in regards to the loose motor bolts, it's really up to you to regularly check the bike, including all bolts and fasteners.

lf you've hammered the bike for nearly 1,000km it's well overdue an inspection. I check mine after every couple of rides.

Unless of course the threads have stripped or the fasteners have actually failed, rather than just coming loose.


----------



## blueglide (Apr 23, 2020)

The Jaisah said:


> My Commencal Meta Power SX Race stopped working last weekend. I've done ~850km on it and it's been great. Didn't use it much over the winter and then did a few rides when spring rolled around and then one day I started it up to go for a ride and got error code E035. It won't start. Took it to the local shop and they have had it for a week and don't know what the problem is. They've been talking to Shimano, did a full system wipe and reinstall and the problem persists. At this point I don't know what they will do. Might have to replace everything peice by peice until it works? I'm glad this it under warranty because I hate to imagine the bill if it wasn't. I think I might sell it when I get it back and just keep riding my trusty Stumpjumper. Anyone heard of error E035?
> 
> Another extremely worrying thing happened: when I was lifting it up onto the bike rack to take it to the shop I noticed that the front mounting bolt for the motor was gone and the next one back was loose. I showed the guy at the shop and he was like "**** that shouldn't happen. They should be extremely tight with lock tight on them." That's pretty worrying and I hate to imagine what would've happened if it came off when riding. Makes me wonder about Commencal quality control....


According to Shimano that is an "abnormality detected in the vehicle settings". Has your bike been derestricted??


----------



## The Jaisah (Jan 18, 2020)

blueglide said:


> According to Shimano that is an "abnormality detected in the vehicle settings". Has your bike been derestricted??


Yeah I found the same description in the user manual. It was pretty nondescript. And no it's not derestricted.


----------



## The Jaisah (Jan 18, 2020)

lotusdriver said:


> That's bad news, l hope you get it sorted quickly, could be the connectors on the motor unit, l've read of a few problems with those.
> 
> However in regards to the loose motor bolts, it's really up to you to regularly check the bike, including all bolts and fasteners.
> 
> ...


I dunno man, there are some parts that are user serviceable and there are some parts that should be tightened and lock tighted in place. I've had my 2019 Stumpjumper for almost 4 years (bought it late September 2018) and I've done a lot of km on it. I check it regularly but I've never had a single bolt come loose. A well built bike shouldn't have problems like that. Even the technician at the shop was shocked and said that those shouldn't come loose as they're supposed to be torqued quite tight with locktite. I've had a few other minor issues with that bike too like the top cap of the dropper post coming undone and sucking grit into the seal. That too isn't user serviceable and should be locktited into place. I sent it back to them under warranty and they cleaned it and sent it back but doesn't change the fact that the stanchion is scratched. Again I'll reference my 4 year old Stumpjumper with 3000+km on it and the dropper post works like new with zero scratches. It works better after 4 years than the one Commencal provided when it was new. Overall it's a decent bike but just feels a bit cheaply made and clearly they didn't put it together very well.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Nov 4, 2015)

Bringing this thread back. What I am noticing is a lot of the EP8 failures stem from bikes with easily removable batteries. I’ve had a bike with a removeable battery and sometimes it had issues when water would get on the contacts or when the battery is occasionally removed and installed a few times the connection points would not be as tight. I am guessing an intermittent connection at the battery may cause some of the sensors or electronics to get a little whacky??? With my old bike, I tried to stretch out the contacts to ensure a good connection, spray it with contact cleaner and added lots of dielectric grease and stopped removing the battery and my issues never came back. Just a thought as many EP8 owners with non removeable batteries don’t seem to have as many issues with the motor


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bmwzimmer said:


> Bringing this thread back. What I am noticing is a lot of the EP8 failures stem from bikes with easily removable batteries. I’ve had a bike with a removeable battery and sometimes it had issues when water would get on the contacts or when the battery is occasionally removed and installed a few times the connection points would not be as tight. I am guessing an intermittent connection at the battery may cause some of the sensors or electronics to get a little whacky??? With my old bike, I tried to stretch out the contacts to ensure a good connection, spray it with contact cleaner and added lots of dielectric grease and stopped removing the battery and my issues never came back. Just a thought as many EP8 owners with non removeable batteries don’t seem to have as many issues with the motor


My Yamaha/Giant takes 2 seconds to remove/install and no issue. I ride/charge/remove twice a day. 
Maybe i am a smart rider, i never wash a bike and that helps.
I just wipe the excess off. Without a car i ride to the trails and back.
This bike sees ice, snow, rain, slush, etc an keeps on running.


----------



## dolomitedad (12 mo ago)

Interesting seeing these issues with warranties and replacement times - I guess it depends on your country's consumer protection laws. Here in New Zealand the E7000 motor on my Kona died after 470km. Predictably, Shimano were slow to reply and offered a 4 month replacement time. Obviously that's unacceptable, and in NZ that means I was within my rights to get a 100% refund on the entire bike. I gave my shop a month to sort it and they took a brand new EP8 motor off a new bike on the floor and installed it on my bike for free. So I had a good deal, but I guess that's because we have good laws here in NZ to address such situations. Now I'm hoping my EP8 lasts!


----------



## bakemyner (Nov 29, 2021)

I have an Orbea Rise H15, purchased in Salt Lake City, UT on 6/17/22, it has 220 miles on it, the EP8 motor started making clunking noises and then not engaging the pedals at the start of pedaling, it was very intermittent until it was making noise all the time. Took it to a Shimano dealer and they just called to say Shimano will replace it under warranty but it will be at least a month to get a new motor. No crank arm issues that I know of. I ride black and blue trails and weigh 225 pounds, and am 62 years old so I not ripping as hard as most anymore. Never crashed the bike. After waiting 5 and a half months to get the bike I wanted and now this delay waiting for a motor replacement that may or may not produce the same issue, I'm pretty disappointed in the whole experience so far. I'm looking forward to riding it more than I've spent time waiting to ride.


----------

